# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل دی ماه ۱۴۰۱ شرکت میکنید ؟

## Setayesh8020

دوستان اطلاعیه ای اومده که میگه میشه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و مابقی رو در خرداد ماه امتحان داد .
به نظر شما یه کنکوری که هدفش کنکور تیر ماه هست ، بهتره دی برای ترمیم اقدام کنه یا خرداد ؟؟ 
لطفا دلایل خودتون هم بگید

----------


## Shin_nz

هنوز وقت هست که بریم ثبت نام کنیم برای ترمیم معدل؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

> دوستان اطلاعیه ای اومده که میگه میشه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و مابقی رو در خرداد ماه امتحان داد .
> به نظر شما یه کنکوری که هدفش کنکور تیر ماه هست ، بهتره دی برای ترمیم اقدام کنه یا خرداد ؟؟ 
> لطفا دلایل خودتون هم بگید


بنظرم هرچی زودتر ،بهتر 
ادم میتونه ذهنشو متمرکز تر بزاره واسه کنکور .

----------


## Akhansari

*سلام من زمانیکه یک مرحله ای بود نظرم خرداد بود چون شهریور دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و دیدم یه سری درسا سوالاش توی شهریور و دی استاندارد نیز برای همین پیشنهادم خراد بود ولی الان که دو مرحله ای شده بنظرم منطقی اینه درسهای  وقت گیر مثل سلامت بهداشت، اجتماعی، یا دینی و زبان رو دی بدید و برای باقی بخصوص اختصاصی ها بزارید خرداد شما تا تیر اختصاصی میخونید چه بخواین چه نخواین امتحانش دو ساعت نهایت وقت میگیره خیلی توی درسایی مثل ریاضی یا زیست فرقی نداره کنکوریش رو بلد باشید خوب تشریحیش هم بلدید یا حتی فیزیک و شیمی*

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

کجا اطلاعیه اومده؟

----------


## Nargesamiri

> دوستان اطلاعیه ای اومده که میگه میشه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و مابقی رو در خرداد ماه امتحان داد .
> به نظر شما یه کنکوری که هدفش کنکور تیر ماه هست ، بهتره دی برای ترمیم اقدام کنه یا خرداد ؟؟ 
> لطفا دلایل خودتون هم بگید


*من خودم به شخصه چون ديپلم مجددي هستم و فقط درساي تخصصي رو بايد امتحان بدم 
ترجيح دادم خرداد امتحان بدم تا يه نمره بهتري كسب كرده باشم با توجه به اينكه ترميم يكبار بيشتر نيس
ولي مثل اينكه شده ٢ بار بنظرم يه بار با تسلط بالاتر و وقت بيشتر تمركز كنم تا زماني ك هست تا نمره بهتر بشه نخواد ديگه
دوبار امتحان داد يكبار با يك نمره خوب… ترجيح من خرداد هست 
*

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> *من خودم به شخصه چون ديپلم مجددي هستم و فقط درساي تخصصي رو بايد امتحان بدم 
> ترجيح دادم خرداد امتحان بدم تا يه نمره بهتري كسب كرده باشم با توجه به اينكه ترميم يكبار بيشتر نيس
> ولي مثل اينكه شده ٢ بار بنظرم يه بار با تسلط بالاتر و وقت بيشتر تمركز كنم تا زماني ك هست تا نمره بهتر بشه نخواد ديگه
> دوبار امتحان داد يكبار با يك نمره خوب… ترجيح من خرداد هست 
> *


کجا گفتن شده دوبار منبعتونو بگین ماهم بخونیم مطمئن شیم

----------


## Nargesamiri

p30konkor.ir

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

من ثبت نام کردم همه درسارو برای دی ولی چون گفتین میشه بعضی درسارو خرداد داد میخوام بیینم میتونم زیست و شیمی بذارم واس خرداد یا ن نمیشه

----------


## Nargesamiri

> من ثبت نام کردم همه درسارو برای دی ولی چون گفتین میشه بعضی درسارو خرداد داد میخوام بیینم میتونم زیست و شیمی بذارم واس خرداد یا ن نمیشه


بيين تو سايتي ك گفتم سوالايي ك پرسيدن و مشابه سوال شما از نظر اونا گفتن ميشه من حتي از اموزش برورش شهرمونم ك پرسيدم گفتن ميشه
ولي تو سايتي كه من خيلي كامنتاشو ميخونم جواب دادن كه ميشه اما هنوز بخشنامه قطعي نيومده!​

----------


## Tara mo

> 1824161[/URL]]*سلام من زمانیکه یک مرحله ای بود نظرم خرداد بود چون شهریور دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و دیدم یه سری درسا سوالاش توی شهریور و دی استاندارد نیز برای همین پیشنهادم خراد بود ولی الان که دو مرحله ای شده بنظرم منطقی اینه درسهای  وقت گیر مثل سلامت بهداشت، اجتماعی، یا دینی و زبان رو دی بدید و برای باقی بخصوص اختصاصی ها بزارید خرداد شما تا تیر اختصاصی میخونید چه بخواین چه نخواین امتحانش دو ساعت نهایت وقت میگیره خیلی توی درسایی مثل ریاضی یا زیست فرقی نداره کنکوریش رو بلد باشید خوب تشریحیش هم بلدید یا حتی فیزیک و شیمی*


 ببخشید منی که نظام قدیمم و فقط دروس پیشم نمرشون کمه باید چطور ترمیم کنم ؟؟؟راهنمایی کوتاهی اگر ممکنه بکنید

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

تو یکی از اطلاعیه ها اومده بود ک میشه تو یه نوبت ثبت نام کرد و تو سه نوبت ترمیم کرد ینی میشه بعضی درسارو خرداد ترمیم کرد؟

----------


## Setayesh8020

> هنوز وقت هست که بریم ثبت نام کنیم برای ترمیم معدل؟؟


آره

----------


## Setayesh8020

برای هر درسی فقط یک بار میشه ترمیم کرد 
شما درست متوجه نشدید

----------


## Setayesh8020

تو دو نوبت میشه ترمیم کرد دی و خرداد

----------


## Setayesh8020

اطلاعیه ای که من خوندم نوشته بود میشه یه سری از درسا رو دی ترمیم داد و یه سری خرداد

----------


## Setayesh8020

به آموزش پرورش منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی برو 
اونجا میتونی برای ثبت نام اقدام کنی 
نظام قدیمی ها باید برای ترمیم کتاب های نظام جدید رو امتحان بدن

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tara mo


ببخشید منی که نظام قدیمم و فقط دروس پیشم نمرشون کمه باید چطور ترمیم کنم ؟؟؟راهنمایی کوتاهی اگر ممکنه بکنید


راستش من دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و اطلاع دقیقی از این موضوع ندارم بنظرم بهتره به آموزش پرورش یه سر بزنید*

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> 
> راستش من دیپلم مجدد گرفتم و اطلاع دقیقی از این موضوع ندارم بنظرم بهتره به آموزش پرورش یه سر بزنید*


سلام شما دیپلم مجدد گرفتید؟ فقط درسای غیر مشترک رو امتحان دادید؟ اطلاع دارید که میشه بعضی درسای مشترک رو هم امتحان داد یا نه یعنی اختیاری هست؟ میشه بعضی درسارو تطبیق نزد و دوباره امتحان داد؟

----------


## Pcstud

> کجا گفتن شده دوبار منبعتونو بگین ماهم بخونیم مطمئن شیم


https://www.mehrnews.com/news/563643...B9%D8%AF%D9%84
اینجا خبرش هست میتونید بخونید

----------


## Mahdis79

من رفتم از اموزش پرورش و از مدرسه ای که میخواستم برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنم پرسیدم
گفتن تا الان یعنی دیروز چهارشنبه عصر هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده
عجله نکنین حتما حتما مطمئن بشید بعد ثبت نام کنین

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

امروز زنگ زدم مدرسه پرسیدم گفت منم زنگ زدم پرسیدم گفتن هنوز همچین بخشنامه‌ای نیومده ک بشه بعضی درس هارو دی بعضی درس هارو خرداد ترمیم کرد

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

بچه ها رفتم مدرسه گفت میشه ترمیم درس ها یسری درس هارو دی آزمون بدی یسری درسارو خرداد منم همین کارو کردم

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.JCHH


بچه ها رفتم مدرسه گفت میشه ترمیم درس ها یسری درس هارو دی آزمون بدی یسری درسارو خرداد منم همین کارو کردم



سلام دوست عزیز ..... من از آموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت که نمیشه ... و همه درسا رو در یک نوبت باید ترمیم کنی ..... البته این این مورد چند روز قبل از آموزش و پرورشمون پرسیدم ... 

میتونم بپرسم که شما کی رفتین ثبت نام کردین که این پاسخ رو بهتون دادن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممنون*

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> *
> 
> 
> سلام دوست عزیز ..... من از آموزش و پرورش که پرسیدم گفت که نمیشه ... و همه درسا رو در یک نوبت باید ترمیم کنی ..... البته این این مورد چند روز قبل از آموزش و پرورشمون پرسیدم ... 
> 
> میتونم بپرسم که شما کی رفتین ثبت نام کردین که این پاسخ رو بهتون دادن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ممنون*


من حدود ۳ هفته پیش ۱۰ تا درس تجربی ثبت نام کردن ولی دیدم زیستو نمیتونم برسونم هرروز زنگ میزدم مدرسه دیروز گفت میشه ولی هنوز بخشنامه نیومده امروز زنگ زدم گفت خودمون زنگ زدیم گفتن آره میشه واس هردرس یبار میشه آزمون داد منم امروز رفتم زیست حذف کردم ۵۰ تومن ثبت نام زیست هم گفت وقتی اومدی یادم بنداز

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH



----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> هوووف خوش به حالتون
> به ما ميگن نميشه تقسيم كرد يا همش دي يا خرداد!


بگو زنگ بزنن بپرسن حتی میشه اونایی ک قبلا ثبت نام کردن ادیت کنن مثلا حذف کنن ولی گفت سریع باید بیای منم همین امروز رفتم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

لامصب انقد تایمز باز شده نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.JCHH





ممنون دوست عزیز از پاسخگوییت .... 

میشه بگی از کدوم شهر یا استانی .... 

این جا که ما هستیم ( استان فارس ) ، انگار خبر ندارن !!!! میخوام یه بار دیگه برم و ازشون بپرسم و بعد بهشون بگم که مثلا فلان جا خبر دارن ولی چرا شما این کار رو نمی کنین !!!!

البته گمون نکنم که اثری داشته باشه !!!*

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> *
> 
> ممنون دوست عزیز از پاسخگوییت .... 
> 
> میشه بگی از کدوم شهر یا استانی .... 
> 
> این جا که ما هستیم ( استان فارس ) ، انگار خبر ندارن !!!! میخوام یه بار دیگه برم و ازشون بپرسم و بعد بهشون بگم که مثلا فلان جا خبر دارن ولی چرا شما این کار رو نمی کنین !!!!
> 
> البته گمون نکنم که اثری داشته باشه !!!*


تهرانم اصن به اونا کار نداشته باش مهم اینه که میشه حالا اونا اطلاع ندارن مهم نیست مهم اینه میشه اینکارو کرد یا اگ میخوای یروز حضوری برو آموزش پرورش که درست جوابتو بدن

----------


## elhameli

> تهرانم اصن به اونا کار نداشته باش مهم اینه که میشه حالا اونا اطلاع ندارن مهم نیست مهم اینه میشه اینکارو کرد یا اگ میخوای یروز حضوری برو آموزش پرورش که درست جوابتو بدن


سلام،
برای شما هر درسی رو چند حساب کردن ؟

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> سلام،
> برای شما هر درسی رو چند حساب کردن ؟


ثبت نام اصلی ۱۰۰ برای هر درس ۵۰ کلا شد ۶۰۰

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> همين الان پرسيدم ميگه نميشه به شايعات توجه نكنين


زنگ زدم الان گفتم از کی پرسیدی گفت از نظری مسئول امتحانات پرسیدم دیروز

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام .... 

این چهارشنبهی که گذشت دوباره رفتم و ازمسئول امتحانات  آموزش و پروش شهرمون درباره اینکه می شه یه تعداد از درسا رو دی و یه تعداد رو خرداد ماه امتحان داد ، سوال پرسیدم ... 

و ایشون اصرار کرد که نمیشه ....ازش پرسیدم که چطور آموزش و پرورش تهران این کار رو انجام می ده ؟؟؟؟ .......... مگه قانون آموزش و پرورش واسه دو تا شهر متفاوت هست ؟؟؟ 

برگشت بهم گفت که شاید اونا دارن آزمایشی این کار رو انجام می دن ولی واسه ما تا بخشنامه نیاد ، این کار رو انجام نمی دیم .... 

واقعا آدم از میزان نظم و برنامه ریزی این مسئولین ، سکته نکنه ، خیلیه !!!*

----------


## Aytakso

سلام دوستان من تبریزم
امروز رفتم مدرسه بزرگسال گفتم میشه یه مقداری دی ترمیم شه یه مقداری خرداد گف نه
یه خانومی هم بعد من اومد و بیشتر و بهتر پرسیده بود
گف من از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفت میشه
این مدرسه هم اینطور میگه که
الان سایت بسته‌اس شما میتونین یه مقداری دی و یه مقداری خرداد ثبت نام کنین
بعد بیایین دی ها رو امتحان بدین
ولی تضمین نمی‌کنیم بتونین خرداد رو هم بدین (دلیلشو واضح نگف ولی بنظرم یا بخاطر سایته یا هم قانون قراره عوض شه)
مهلت ثبت نام تا ۱۵ آذره
هزینه هم ۱۲۰ ثابت و هر درس ۶۰
پول هم باید نقد باشه (خلاف نمیکنن نقد بودن پول دلیل داره چون زنگ زدیم از آموزش پرورش پرسیدیم)
خلاصه حرفاشون با هم جور درنمیاد
اینارم نوشتم تا شاید برا یکی نیاز بود

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aytakso


سلام دوستان من تبریزم
امروز رفتم مدرسه بزرگسال گفتم میشه یه مقداری دی ترمیم شه یه مقداری خرداد گف نه
یه خانومی هم بعد من اومد و بیشتر و بهتر پرسیده بود
گف من از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفت میشه
این مدرسه هم اینطور میگه که
الان سایت بسته‌اس شما میتونین یه مقداری دی و یه مقداری خرداد ثبت نام کنین
بعد بیایین دی ها رو امتحان بدین
ولی تضمین نمی‌کنیم بتونین خرداد رو هم بدین (دلیلشو واضح نگف ولی بنظرم یا بخاطر سایته یا هم قانون قراره عوض شه)
مهلت ثبت نام تا ۱۵ آذره
هزینه هم ۱۲۰ ثابت و هر درس ۶۰
پول هم باید نقد باشه (خلاف نمیکنن نقد بودن پول دلیل داره چون زنگ زدیم از آموزش پرورش پرسیدیم)
خلاصه حرفاشون با هم جور درنمیاد
اینارم نوشتم تا شاید برا یکی نیاز بود


سلام ... مممنون از اطلاع رسانی تون .... 

سمت ما مدرسه بزرگسالان اصلا قبول نمی کنه که یه سری از درسا دی و یه سری خرداد باشه ( آموزش و پرورش رو هم سوال کردم ، اون هم گفت نمی شه و بخشنامه نیومده واسمون )

البته میشه که فقط قسمتی از دروس رو واسه دی ماه ثبت نام کرد و باقیش رو بذاریم واسه خرداد ماه به امید اینکه تا انتهای امسال بالاخره بخشنامه مد نظرشون بیاد .... ولی خوب ریسک بزرگیه !!! 

بچه ها به نظرتون کار درستی هست که بخوایم همچین ریسکی کنیم ؟؟؟ ( یعنی برای ترمیم فقط یه تعداد از دروس مدنظرمون رو بریم واسه دیماه انتخاب کنیم و باقیشو به امید اومدن بخشنامه تا خرداد ماه ، فعلا ثبت نام نکنیم واسه ترمیم )*

----------


## Aytakso

دوستان شما نمرات چند به پایین رو میخوایین ترمیم کنین؟
بنظرتون نمره‌ای مثل ۱۸ اختلاف تراز خیلی زیادی ایجاد می‌کنه؟

----------


## Shirinp

سلام من عجله کردم رفتم ۸ درس ثبت نام کردم و به شددت پشیمونم چون دو هفته مونده تا امتحانا و اصلا اماده نیستم الان رفتم پرسیدم گفت تقسیم که اصلا نمیشه کرد ولی لغو میکنم و پولو پس نمیدیم 
الان به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟ تصمیمم این بود این دو هفته رو بخونم و برم بدم  ولی معلوم نیس امتحانا رو چقد سخت کردن فرصتش هم که یه بارع میرم خراب میکنم از اینورم میگه پولو پس نمیدیم بیا تقریبا ۵۰۰ تومن هزینه دادم

----------


## LEA

> سلام من عجله کردم رفتم ۸ درس ثبت نام کردم و به شددت پشیمونم چون دو هفته مونده تا امتحانا و اصلا اماده نیستم الان رفتم پرسیدم گفت تقسیم که اصلا نمیشه کرد ولی لغو میکنم و پولو پس نمیدیم 
> الان به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟ تصمیمم این بود این دو هفته رو بخونم و برم بدم  ولی معلوم نیس امتحانا رو چقد سخت کردن فرصتش هم که یه بارع میرم خراب میکنم از اینورم میگه پولو پس نمیدیم بیا تقریبا ۵۰۰ تومن هزینه دادم


*سلام

اگر میتونید تو این دو هفته فشرده منابع رو دقیق بخونید و نمرتون بالا بشه خب لغو نکنید

اما اگر بنا به دلایلی و شرایطتون میدونید ممکنه نرسین و نمرتون بالا نشه لغو کنید

قبل از هر کار همه ی جوانب رو بسنجین...*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shirinp


سلام من عجله کردم رفتم ۸ درس ثبت نام کردم و به شددت پشیمونم چون دو هفته مونده تا امتحانا و اصلا اماده نیستم الان رفتم پرسیدم گفت تقسیم که اصلا نمیشه کرد ولی لغو میکنم و پولو پس نمیدیم 
الان به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟ تصمیمم این بود این دو هفته رو بخونم و برم بدم  ولی معلوم نیس امتحانا رو چقد سخت کردن فرصتش هم که یه بارع میرم خراب میکنم از اینورم میگه پولو پس نمیدیم بیا تقریبا ۵۰۰ تومن هزینه دادم



سلام ...........بنظرم برین با مدرسه صحبت کنین .... مثل اینکه تا 15 ام همین ماه مهلت ثبت نام ترمیم وجود داره ... اگ بتونین چنتا درس رو حذف کنین ( اونایی که نمره بهتری داخلش دارین ) و نگین هم که میخواین واسه خرداد ماه دوباره بیاین ( اینجوری حساس می شن ) و فوکوس کنین روی همون باقی درسا .... 

انشااله تا آخر امسال این بخشنامه مون هم میاد و واسه خرداد باقی رو ثبت نام کنین ... البته ریسک هم داره ... چون ممکنه اصلا همچین بخشنامه ای نیاد ... !!!
بهر صورت همیشه باید ریسک زندگی درایران رو لحاظ کنیم ... !!! قطعیتی وجود نداره !!! 

موفق باشین*

----------

